# fishing for coho 5 miles from home



## tailhooker (Aug 5, 2005)

i cant get the pic to post, but i caught this little devil in the ROUGE river last week been "stalking" her, finally got a hook in her. shortly after releasing her, she was back on her redd. the following day she was there again, this time she had company


----------



## bntz313 (Aug 13, 2009)

in the rouge? I would like too see pics, when you get it to work. How big?


----------



## Toga (Nov 11, 2009)

A stray salmon in the rouge? Not impossible but a very rare occurance. Was it trying to spawn in an old VW?  Would love to see pics and to know when you found it.


----------



## tailhooker (Aug 5, 2005)

salmon in the rouge river isnt exactly as rare as most people believe, i have seen several this year, and fewer this year than usual. before all the rain a couple weeks ago the river was lower and i spotted quite a few. then the rain raised the water and i didnt see any until nov 14th by the way, the area that i see them is almost positively a natural reproduction spawning ground, every year for the last five or six years i have seen them spawning in the this same area. havent seen any chinook this year, but i expect to. BTW this one was a small one, 5-6 lbs maybe ?? nice red gills, obviously the water quality is improving her boyfriend was guarding the nest with her the day after i caught her, he was a little larger, maybe 8 lbs not record fish but ANY salmon in the rouge river is a welcomed sight for me


----------



## Treble (Sep 13, 2009)

The rouge is almost in my backyard. I might have to try it.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> havent seen any chinook this year, but i expect to. BTW this one was a small one, 5-6 lbs maybe ??


Doubtful, as most of the kings for the year have long spawned and died. There will be a few for the next few weeks in select rivers, with more established runs. On an incidental river, like this one, it's not very likely; but also not impossible either. You _should_ see chinook before you see coho. As for the size, 5-6lbs is a pretty standard coho in MI.


----------



## tailhooker (Aug 5, 2005)

i have always seen the coho before the chinook, then the steelhead


----------



## Silverexpress (Sep 6, 2006)

There was a thread this past summer on Rouge river salmon with pictures. It was actually from a newspaper article. Do a search.


----------



## tailhooker (Aug 5, 2005)

minimum of 15 post before i can show a pic. thats why it wont work


----------



## Gander Club (Dec 31, 2004)

Send them to me through a PM and I will post them for you. I would really like to see these pictures.


----------



## Gander Club (Dec 31, 2004)

Posting picture for Tailhooker


----------



## bntz313 (Aug 13, 2009)

he's a little beat up huh, but nice for the rouge.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

You sure thats not a small king?

Normally I can go by spots on the tail, but this fish really doesn't have a tail anymore.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

Gander Club said:


> Posting picture for Tailhooker


this is a joke right? please tell me it is.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Totally a spent king.....


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

quest32a said:


> Normally I can go by spots on the tail, but this fish really doesn't have a tail anymore.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## tailhooker (Aug 5, 2005)

kings have black gums coho have white gums so unless this one changed the color of its gums.....


----------



## tailhooker (Aug 5, 2005)

for the record, the big mark on her side is a lamprey wound, and obviously her tail is torn up from nesting. i had some camera footage of both male and female guarding thier nest but it didnt turn out.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry, but that is a king and very spent!


----------



## Treble (Sep 13, 2009)

I notice your treble in its tail. We have a snagger!!!! LOL.


----------

